# 40 Foot Tramline Farming.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Western Kentucky. Big Iron and Tramline Farming....very cool.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Clump of JG shot right thru, didn't even look like it had been run over.....
Someone asked the other day, what is a BTO....see above ^^^^


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

How does the combine operator keep the unit lined up perfectly with the crop row being cut? Is that a video camera at the end of the cutter head?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

GPS


----------

